# "Service Engine Soon" Indicator and Warning Light



## jboc168 (Jun 22, 2003)

When the "Service Engine Soon" light comes on...What does it mean? Oil Change???


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

jboc168 said:


> *When the "Service Engine Soon" light comes on...What does it mean? Oil Change??? *


Ah, just one of thousands of things. Do you have a few days to go through them all? 

And for the record, the "Service Engine Soon" light does not actually mean the engine needs to have a service performed. (Yes, I understand that you are probably confused)

It means that a fault has occured that has stored a fault code in the vehicle's computer. It could be something as simple as a loose gas cap to something as advanced as a severe engine misfire. There is no way for us here to tell.

Call a dealer and make an appointment.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Service Engine Light*

My past experience was a loose gas cap. Mine is now on and it is a holiday tomorrow so I have to wait for dealer. Checked oil, it's fine. Gas cap is fine. Frustrating.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

Same issues here. Less than 1000 miles on the car and the SES light has come on 5 times. Finally managed to get appt. with the service dept. next week. Frustrating indeed.....


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

Kartman said:


> Same issues here. Less than 1000 miles on the car and the SES light has come on 5 times. Finally managed to get appt. with the service dept. next week. Frustrating indeed.....


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

Went to dealer, although gas cap secured, the readout showed a fuel pressure leak so they said "the ignition switch must have been on when I refuelled????" I don't understand but all is well now, the SES light is out.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Herb,

Odd indeed.

I've pulled off my gas cap and tighted it back up several times already. Light will go out for one or two days and then come back on! And I know I did not:

1. Leave key in ignition while refueling
2. Forget to tighten my gas cap after refueling

I guess I'll know what the onboard computer says next week when I bring it in.



Herb Marshall said:


> Went to dealer, although gas cap secured, the readout showed a fuel pressure leak so they said "the ignition switch must have been on when I refuelled????" I don't understand but all is well now, the SES light is out.


----------

